# Thyroid Ultrasound Results - This is good news, right?



## DarkPurpleAddy (Dec 6, 2017)

> FINDINGS:
> Right Lobe: Heterogeneous in echogenicity measuring 6.6 x 2.2 x 2.1 cm. Hyperechoic region seen superiorly measuring 5 mm.
> 
> Left Lobe: Heterogeneous throughout measuring 6.9 x 2.6 x 2.1 cm. Hypoechoic regions seen at the interpolar region measuring 1.5 x 0.8 x 0.6 cm. Hyperechoic nodule seen at the inferior pole measuring 1.2 x 1.3 cm and 0.7 x 0.8 cm.
> ...


My doctor hasn't messaged me yet about the results. This is just the dictation from the doctor who studied the ultrasound. This is good news though, right? Only having one nodule and having it be hyperechoic are good signs I think, as well as the mention of "no vascularity". I don't know what I'm supposed to think of a "hypoechoic region" and I can't find a single mention of this phrasing on this forum or using Bing or Google, but if it was "nodule" they'd have said "nodule", right? What the heck is a "hypoechoic region"? Not sure what to think of the large submandibular lymph node since I don't have any symptoms of a dental issue or ear infection, but a thyroid issue doesn't usually affect the submandibular nodes right?

Anyway, I see good news here. Do you see good news? I hope my doctor messages me soon.

Have a merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well..

It could be completely benign. Its good there is no note of vascularity or calcifications. And the vast majority of people have nodules.

However, single nodules are more likely troublesome than thyroids with lots of small nodules.

Nodules larger than 1cm should be biopsied. Your nodule meets that criteria.


----------

